# MonStar's HST Journal



## M.J.H. (Feb 20, 2005)

Decided to give HST a full run-through this time. 

I have tried HST in the past but for one reason or another I decided to drop it. I guess I was just too out of shape to tolerate the full body workouts, I don't know. This time around though I am going to stick it out for the full 6 weeks. I am going to do it almost strictly by the books, except I won't be doing a negative 2-week cycle, and I won't be doing strategic deconditioning. 

BTW, I dropped Westside because trying to get ripped for summer really doesn't go well with 1RM strength training.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 20, 2005)

*Outline of 1st HST Cycle*

Each of my HST cycles is going to last around ~5 weeks. Depending on how I do with my 1st cycle that will determine whether I do a 2nd or 3rd cycle. I am going to be doing the following exercises, with my estimated 15RM, 10RM, and 5RM:


Squats 
Hyperextensions 
Decline Bench Presses
T-Bar Rows
Flat DB Flyes
CG Cable Pulldowns
Seated DB Presses
Standing BB Curls
Skullcrushers
Reverse Curls
Smith-Machine Calf Raises
Nautilus Crunches
To those of you who are unfamiliar with HST I am going to outline it in a nutshell. I am going to be training a fully body routine, every other day. The 5 weeks is broken down basically into 3 smaller 12-day cycles. The first is the 15-rep cycle, the second is the 10-rep cycle, and finally the third is the 5-rep cycle.

The workouts themselves are also divided into progressive resistance. So in other words over the course of 6 workouts, or 12 days, I am going to be working up to my 15RM, 10RM, and 5RM, respectively. 

Let's use bench press for an example. My 15RM is 225, my 10RM is 275, and my 5RM is 315. This is how it would look over the course of the 5 weeks. 

*15-Rep Cycle*
Workout #1: 175
Workout #2: 185
Workout #3: 195
Workout #4: 205 
Workout #5: 215
Workout #6: 225, 15RM

*10-Rep Cycle*
Workout #1: 225
Workout #2: 235
Workout #3: 245
Workout #4: 255 
Workout #5: 265
Workout #6: 275, 10RM

*5-Rep Cycle*
Workout #1: 265
Workout #2: 275
Workout #3: 285
Workout #4: 295 
Workout #5: 305
Workout #6: 315, 5RM

This is roughly how my bench pressing would work over the course of the 18 full body workouts, in the 5 week time period. And it would look like this for every exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2005)

It's really weird you are giving HST a shot.  I'm about to give HST a run too.  I have finally decided (Or so I think as of now), that HST is the next protocol that I am going to try.  Partially because I want to do a full body routine again, and partially because it looks like a scientifically sound program.  

Good luck!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 20, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by! That's too funny that you are going to be starting HST as well. I was basically just trying to think of the single program that radically shock my body after Westside, and I figured a full body routine would do it! I agree that it looks the very very scientifically sound.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 20, 2005)

HST Cycle 1 | 15-Rep Cycle | Day 1/12
2-20-2005​

Training:

*Squats:* 205 x 15

*Hyperextensions:* 65 x 15

*Decline Bench Presses:* 185 x 15

*T-Bar Rows:* 215 x 15

*Flat DB Flyes:* 30's x 15

*CG Cable Pulldowns:* 110 x 15

*Seated DB Presses:* 35's x 15

*Standing BB Curls:* 65 x 15

*Skullcrushers:* 65 x 15 

*Reverse Curls:* 40 x 15

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises:* 215 x 15

*Nautilus Crunches:* 120 x 15 

Good workout today! Really enjoyed going so light today because it gave me a break from all of this heavy lifting---and it also gave me a chance to really feel each exercise. No complaints here today at all.  


Diet:
- turkey & cheese bagel
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk postworkout
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
- pasta + tomato sauce + grilled chicken
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- peanut butter 
- tuna salad + crackers 


Sleep: 10 hours. 

BTW, I weighed myself today a 224.5 lbs. Going to shoot for around 215 lbs. at the end of my HST cycle. Really trying to drop some more flab.


----------



## Du (Feb 20, 2005)

You change workout style so often, how do you know what works??


----------



## Yunier (Feb 20, 2005)

Good luck. I've done HST in the back and really enjoyed the results. I am starting tomorrow aswell if I get my gym membership done...

Whats your current bodyfat?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 20, 2005)

I noticed by your bodyweight that you must have cut some fat already.  And by that I take it you are probably making some progress against your binging tendency.  Just curious what factors have made a difference in dealing with that issue?

du510:  I have yet to see monstar embark on a training program that he didn't force out some kind of positive results with either in terms of strength or muscle mass.  I could be wrong though as I haven't read all of the journals =D


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2005)

It's not that MonStar hasn't seen results, as pretty much with any training routine you'll see results, but when your switiching as often as he is, its tough to see which routine works best for him.

I'll support you through thick and thin bud, but one of these days you should settle on a program that you like, that you see the results you want, etc. and stick with it.


----------



## Du (Feb 20, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It's not that MonStar hasn't seen results, as pretty much with any training routine you'll see results, but when your switiching as often as he is, its tough to see which routine works best for him.


Exactly


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 20, 2005)

*du:* I do change my workouts on a regular basis, you're right bud. I was with Westside last time a little over 5 weeks. So I know for sure that it works, and works quite efficiently. Part of my gains come from regularly changing my routine. Like most people agree with variation is key. 

*Yunier:* Hey man, I am not sure what my current bodyfat is, honestly. I am thinking maybe somewhere in the 10-12% range. I have some flab on my midsection and love handles that I am trying to lose, hopefully HST and cardio will help do the trick. I'll attach my most recent progress pics so you know what I am talking about. 

*Cardinal:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. I have made a lot of progress in terms of my binging, you're absolutely right. I basically just decided that I am going to eat pretty much whatever---and keep it genrally clean. If you look at my diet on a day to day basis, its pretty normal foods. I eat mayo, butter, and a lot of fats that most people shy away from. I just don't binge, and keep my sugars to a minimum. 

BTW, regardless of how often I change my program, you're right, I usually always have positive results. 

*soxmuscle:* Honestly, Westside has always given me favorable results---but at the same time almost every program has given me good results. As long as my diet is decent, and I get enough sleep.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 20, 2005)

You had a nice little run with the last journal; doing great bro. GL with the HST !!

Aint nothing wrong with variety and changing programs frequently as long as you're making gains


----------



## brogers (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm interested in trying HST as well, subscribed.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 20, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 20, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Hey man, nice to see your face in here, haven't heard from you in a while. How have your workouts been going? Thanks for the support, it's much appreciated. 

*brogers:* Sounds good man, feel free to post any comments, suggestions, feedback, etc. 

*Kerry:* Thanks!


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2005)

Don't worry bro, I've been around. Haven't missed any of your peanut butter only meals   

My workouts could def' be better; I'm going at <75% but it's better than nothing I guess. Hopefully things get a little better in the near future.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* LOL, yeah my peanut butter only meals are still definitely happening on a regular basis. Usually late at night when there is nothing else I can find that's relatively low-carb. Good luck getting your workouts back in order my friend.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 21, 2005)

HST Cycle 1 | 15-Rep Cycle | Day 2/12
2-21-2005​

Training:

Rest. 

Did some cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. Ended up doing 15 minutes of interval training---alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.0 MPH with 1-minute of running at 9.0 MPH. Then I finished up 5 minutes of walking at 3.5 MPH at a 15% incline. Not too bad. Did some light stretching afterwards, as well. 


Diet:
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- whey protein + 2% milk
- grilled chicken, broccoli + cheese, rice
- chicken salad + crackers 


Sleep: 9 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 22, 2005)

HST Cycle 1 | 15-Rep Cycle | Day 3/12
2-22-2005​

Training:

*Squats:* 225 x 15

*Hyperextensions:* 75 x 15

*Decline Bench Presses:* 195 x 15

*T-Bar Rows:* 225 x 15

*Flat DB Flyes:* 35's x 15

*CG Cable Pulldowns:* 125 x 15

*Seated DB Presses:* 40's x 15

*Standing BB Curls:* 70 x 15

*Skullcrushers:* 70 x 15 

*Reverse Curls:* 45 x 15

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises:* 225 x 15

*Nautilus Crunches:* 130 x 15 

Nice workout today! Really exhausted from these full body sessions. Especially after I start off with squats, that really kicks my a*s right from the start. Overall workout was definitely good, however. 


Diet:
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, coffee
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- turkey & cheese sandwich, coffee
- tuna & cheese sandwich, coffee
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
- chicken noodle soup 
- peanut butter 

Damn I love peanut butter by itself! I ate a bunch tonight, I absolutely love the stuff! 


Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## simbh (Feb 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Training:
> 
> *Squats:* 225 x 15
> 
> ...


Nice numbers mike ... I mean they aren't the heaviest I've seen you used , but considering its for 15 rep is hella good IMO . I know what you mean bro , squats kill me too , maybe its cuz of my poor cardio right now , oh well  I agree with you that this program might be more appropriate for cutting , not that westside isn't good , but might not be the best ansewr for cutting. I'll be trying something a bit like this once my cycle is over ... 

Good luck with this new journal mike.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 22, 2005)

*simbh:* The weights I am using are EXTREMELY light, lol. If you look into HST bro you'll realize that the weights progressively get heavier until I reach my 15RM, which is the last workout in my 15-rep cycle. And then I'll move into my 10-rep cycle, and work up to my 10RM in all of these exercises. 

I agree that this program is a bit more appropriate for cutting, there's no question about that. A full body routine has always helped me cut fat, fast.


----------



## brogers (Feb 22, 2005)

Experience any soreness at all?  Doesn't seem like it would cause DOMS.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 23, 2005)

*brogers:* Honestly, the times in the past when I have done HST, I have never really experienced any DOMS. I guess because none of the workouts are near failure until the end of each of the one of the cycles. So far, so good, though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 23, 2005)

HST Cycle 1 | 15-Rep Cycle | Day 4/12
2-23-2005​

Training:

Rest. 

First thing this morning on an empty stomach I did some interval training on the treadmill. For 16 minutes I alternated one minute of walking at 3.0 MPH with one minute of running at 9.0 MPH. Finished up with 4 minutes of incline walking at 3.5 MPH at a 15% incline. I was exhausted!


Diet:
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple 
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- tuna & cheese sandwich
- chicken noodle soup
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
- garden salad + vinegarette dressing


Sleep: 7 hours. Woke up once out of nowhere.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Sleep: 7 hours. Woke up once out of nowhere.



You mean you normally sleep through the night??? Damn, I wish!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 24, 2005)

*Kerry:* LOL.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 24, 2005)

HST Cycle 1 | 15-Rep Cycle | Day 5/12
2-24-2005​

Training:

*Squats:* 245 x 15

*Hyperextensions:* 85 x 15

*Decline Bench Presses:* 205 x 15

*T-Bar Rows:* 235 x 15

*Flat DB Flyes:* 40's x 15

*CG Cable Pulldowns:* 140 x 15

*Seated DB Presses:* 45's x 15

*Standing BB Curls:* 75 x 15

*Skullcrushers:* 75 x 15 

*Reverse Curls:* 50 x 15

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises:* 245 x 15

*Nautilus Crunches:* 140 x 15 

Good workout today overall, really exhausting honestly. My squats were absolutely exhausting, really hit my lower body hard. My weights feel just about right at this point in my 15-rep cycle.  


Diet:
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- garden salad + grilled chicken + honey dijon dressing
- dry roasted peanuts
- tuna & cheese sandwich
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco 
- ?  


Sleep: 8 hours. 

Started off today with .5ml or 50mcg of T3, honestly I didn't really feel anything at all. All I really noticed today were headaches, basically. Not much more than that.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 25, 2005)

Monstar...looks good man.  

Question...and my apologies if it's a lame one.  I'm considering HST for my next routine in about 5 or 6 weeks.  Trying to gather all necessary info.  

What determines the increments with which you increase the weight from one workout to the next (once you've determined your 15RM, for example)?  I notice with some you do 10 pounds...and others 20, some even 5.   

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 25, 2005)

Got my answers from the HST site...  Thanks!


----------

